# Is this a load or what!?....



## KenshinDrifter (Dec 2, 2005)

The other night I was coming back from a friends house and got pulled over and got this ticket..... Ordinance 7-10-3e So now I have to go2 court and all this other junk! Does your states/cities have BS like this? If not, I'm moving! lol


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

we have similiar laws but not that strict.(or atleast the police dont enforce them) and btw dont complain i had to take a driving course b/c when i got a "noise pollution" citation it put me over the nescesary points.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

similar in Maine but its a 95 db limit, and the cops have no real way to test.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Haha you should come to Australia. We actually have a law titled the 'Hoon Law' where if you are caught 'being a hoon' they impound your car. Third time impounded you get a nice metal cube.
The cops here also have mobile sound and emissions testing.

With that law you posted, I think its a bit harsh grouping road rage or vehicle weapon with modified exhaust!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah i got pulled over in my freinds car. for a loud exhaust. the funny thing is the car was hotboxed at the same moment. (i almost pissed my self). anyways the fuckin cop didnt find anything on us. and he gave me a warning for the exhaust system. It must of been my French Connection Shirt that threw him off.


----------



## KenshinDrifter (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, I'm glad this place isn't the only place! The cops here have mobile sound, tint, and all that other good stuff in they're car. The bad part is it's a fix it ticket.


----------



## KenshinDrifter (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, I broke down and put a "stock" exhaust back on...i.e. Flowmaster 60 series Delta Flow w/ a Black crome oval tip. $225 dollars for the system and the ticket was dimissed.


----------



## unknown81 (Dec 9, 2005)

wow... that is the most retarded thing i have ever heard...


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

The real reason for pulling people over for fix it tickets is to check you out. They search your drivers license, look in your car to see if you have anything suspicious, or hoping bench warrants pop up,etc.

Used to get them constantly because I looked psychotic. Had many for mufflers, even got one for having a small crack in my windshield. It is justified harrassment. They think you look like a punk.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

313ryans said:


> The real reason for pulling people over for fix it tickets is to check you out. They search your drivers license, look in your car to see if you have anything suspicious, or hoping bench warrants pop up,etc.
> 
> Used to get them constantly because I looked psychotic. Had many for mufflers, even got one for having a small crack in my windshield. It is justified harrassment. They think you look like a punk.


They never actually cared if I fixed anything, by the way.


----------

